# Small cc ported saw



## ramdad (Jun 25, 2022)

How small is too small for porting? This might be silly to ask? I am not brand specific, but would love to hear or see old small mag saws ported and if anyone has biult and used them. I would think newer saws are more common to port and probably easier on the body than older non av models and easier to aquire parts. I would love something small and fast with a max bar of 14" for my atv. I always carry a stihl 009 varaint but they are drying up for parts, no aftermarket support. So time to go shopping for a little screamer or biuld one as a winter project. To my fellow site members, any suggestions or builders would be blessing.


----------



## cookies (Jun 25, 2022)

http://www.buxtonworksaws.com/
(608) 466-2927
Gary builds crazy good small saws
look up "Buxton Work Saws" on facebook and watch his videos


----------



## ramdad (Jun 25, 2022)

Thanks for the reply,


----------

